# C&C 3 Tiberium Wars - possible crash fix for you



## careca (Aug 18, 2008)

After several crashes to desktop without errors, after 1 or 2 mins of playing, hours of tests, reinstalations of drivers and resolution changes...
(all in the laptop, the desktop pc wasn't crashing) i came across something, That is the "High Audio Quality", enabled by default...
After i disabled i could run on every resolution, max , medium or low graphic settings...whatever i wanted...
if ur CNC 3 crashes to desktop very often and u have the patch 1.09, just like me...Disable "High Audio Quality" in the audio options.

You can also use a command in ur shortcut or make a batch file with that command, 
something like "NoSound.bat" (if u dont know how to make it...) Create a new text file "new text document.txt" and paste this inside: 

start cnc3.exe -noaudio

Just like that and save, then rename the file to something (.BAT)!! The extension has to be .bat not .txt
Now click in it, play, and check if the game crashes.

Available Commands:

-noaudio (Launches the game without any audio)
-xres (Forces the game to a specific horizontal resolution)
-yres (Forces the game to a specific vertical resolution)

an example of a batch file with a custom resolution.

start cnc3.exe -xres1280 -yres1024

Good luck! hope it helps.


----------



## Eyce (Aug 15, 2008)

Well thank you. Glad you were able to fix your problem. That kind of thing can be extremely annoying..especially when there _should_ be no problems in the first place =/


----------

